# Color question



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

It might be worthwhile to get the dogs color tested. But based on what you have said, here are a few thoughts.

Does the silver dam have a white parent? If so, she is Ee which means that she carries the recessive white/cream/apricot/red gene. If she does not have a white parent, then she could be Ee or EE.

All white/cream/apricot/red poodles are ee, so the ee sire will definitely contribute an 'e' to each of the puppies. If the dam is Ee, the probability is that half of the pups will get an 'E' from her and half will get an 'e'. So half (statistically) will be somewhere on the white/cream/apricot/red spectrum. Where they fall on that spectrum is hard to say -- the sire is red, but you have white in the dam's pedigree.

The other half of the litter will likely be born black. That is assuming that at least one parent is BB (black, not carrying the brown gene). If both parents are Bb (black, carrying the brown gene), then you could get some puppies that are born brown. 

You cannot test for the fading gene. But the theory is that there is a gene (or a set of genes) that makes puppies that are born black clear to blue or silver (The same gene is thought to make puppies that are born brown clear to cafe or silver beige.) Your silver dam will certainly pass a fading gene on to each of the puppies that are born black. You said that the sire also had silver in his pedigree. Depending on whether he also passes a fading gene on to the puppies, the puppies that are born black will clear to either blue or silver. They will not remain black.

For more information, see this page.
https://www.vetgen.com/chromagene-coat-color2.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Poodlelover7 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you so much for answering. Yes the dam's mom was white so I guess there is a chance for a whole variety of colors.


----------

